# PA hog hunt on island in Susquehanna river



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

I remember seeing post about this before but can't find them in search. Does anyone have the information on hog hunts on an island in the susquehanna river near Bainbridge?


----------



## TbellVectrix (Feb 21, 2008)

the outfit is called island exotic hunts. all of the information can be found athttp://www.mohrswidowmaker.com/ . Steve is a quality guy, and you will have a great time.


----------



## jjf41380 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have been there several times myself and have always had a excellent time


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thats freaking sweet....I wonder what the HF haters would think bout this, oh yea I dont give a rats.....


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

*We gonna try it on the 18th*

We are going to go get some pork on the 18th...
This is probably the only High Fenced thing we would ever do but it makes sense for a few reasons: Pretty much the only way to hunt pork in Pa (and non invasive),great pork( so we hear),good practice for a new archer,a way to get outside to hunt other than small game in pa until bow late season starts,we are going to try butchering it ourselves for fun(then smoke it and grind,cut on a live broadcast) and generally to do a live broadcast hunt and a review on our website.
I am actually looking forward to it , I think it will be pretty cool with a bow on the ground. I don't think we'd enjoy it as much if it was a gun hunt or if it was in a smaller area.
The Pork Chops will be landing 12\18 LIVE!


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

I hunted here last January and will be going again next month. Had a great time and lots of good pork!


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Is the pricing on the website accurate? $350 seems like a steal


----------



## Fletcher31 (Nov 25, 2007)

No Doubt that 's a pretty good price...never heard of this place. Would love to hear some more reviews about it. We travel down to NC every spring for our boar hunt and pay alot more than $350!


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

RugerRedhawk said:


> Is the pricing on the website accurate? $350 seems like a steal


That is what we paid last year and I believe they quoted us the same for this year.
Nice hogs, I killed mine with my muzzleloader or I would post pics.


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

Post those Muzzy pics!


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

Fletcher31 said:


> No Doubt that 's a pretty good price...never heard of this place. Would love to hear some more reviews about it. We travel down to NC every spring for our boar hunt and pay alot more than $350!


We will have a pic review and a live webcast....it sounds like it will be a good time.


----------



## doebyc (Mar 9, 2006)

We do a pig roast in the fall, and I always thought it would be neat to go out and let my boy (8 years old) whack the hog for the roast. We pay 200+ bucks for the hog anyway, so 350 isn't much of a premium to get a hunt out of it. 

Is the taste of these hogs comparable to farm raised? 

CHAZ


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

Is this a no kill no fee?
Just 350 for the animal?


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

damageinc said:


> Post those Muzzy pics!


Here's the only one I have here at work.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

Where in PA is it located?


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

for those that have been....

i have heard that it really isnt a hunt. meaning...the pigs actually walk towards you thinking they are going to get fed or your going to save them.

we have thought about doing it in the past...but heard its not much fun.


----------



## joshhutto (Jan 26, 2010)

chuck7413 said:


> Here's the only one I have here at work.


looks like a very domestic pig, not that wild looking IMHO. I guess I'm used to heavy european bloodline in our SC pigs.


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

We heard from a few people that it can take hours to get a shot.They run from you and dont move if it is super hot or really cold.
I haven't heard from anyone that they walk toward you or that you just whack'em. They have the archers go first since the pigs try to swim off the island because they will run.
Since we will be broadcasting it you can see what it will be this saturday on our site.
Everyone that I have talked to says the meat is better than any other that they ever had.We will know this too shortly.I amnot sure how that could be but that is what I am told.
It is a no kill fee- meaning if you dont shoot, you dont pay.
The place is located near bainbridge pa- between york and Lancaster county .
Their site:
http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1GGGE_enUS350US351&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=mors+widow+maker
You can watch it here on saturday live12\18)
LIVE VIDEO VIEWER FHBH


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

chuck7413 said:


> Here's the only one I have here at work.


Cool.How much did it weigh? Did it walk toward you or run?


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

*Hog butchering from Exotic Island Hunts*

We butchered it HERE
Sure did learn a lot from the experience.


----------



## INbowdude (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the butchering link. I used it to find a great sausage making link.


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

*How did it come out*

How did your sausage come out? Any issues? Got any pics!


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.forhuntersbyhunters.com/2010/12/fhbh-review-of-exotic-island-hunts.html
I forgot to post the review here once we hunted the Island...


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

PAstringking said:


> for those that have been....
> 
> i have heard that it really isnt a hunt. meaning...the pigs actually walk towards you thinking they are going to get fed or your going to save them.
> 
> we have thought about doing it in the past...but heard its not much fun.


They are domestic pigs released one or two days before your "hunt". You walk across the island in a line and walk up to them. The designated shooter picks the pig he wants to shoot, walks up to it and shoots it. Sometimes they run away, sometimes they move off a few feet after being hit and stand there, then topple over. Sometimes, the "guide" has to walk up to them and nudge them with his foot to get them to stand up if you don't want to shoot them lying down. 

But the pork from the pigs is very tasty.


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

DV1 said:


> They are domestic pigs released one or two days before your "hunt". You walk across the island in a line and walk up to them. The designated shooter picks the pig he wants to shoot, walks up to it and shoots it. Sometimes they run away, sometimes they move off a few feet after being hit and stand there, then topple over. Sometimes, the "guide" has to walk up to them and nudge them with his foot to get them to stand up if you don't want to shoot them lying down.
> 
> But the pork from the pigs is very tasty.


 YOu aren't kidding the pork is awsome- I will give them that.


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

The "Guide"


----------



## DeathStroke (Feb 17, 2016)

I was thinking about going here for a Ram Hunt. Anyone hunted Rams there?


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

DeathStroke said:


> I was thinking about going here for a Ram Hunt. Anyone hunted Rams there?



It's 150 acres of docile farm animals. The term "hunt" should not be used.


----------



## DeathStroke (Feb 17, 2016)

fatsbucknut said:


> It's 150 acres of docile farm animals. The term "hunt" should not be used.


Have you been? I was told the rams were on the island year around. Looking for feedback as to if it is a challenge or not

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxrdC4Di5m8


fast forward to 6:30 and watch from there. Your question will be answered


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

first 5 mins. of the "hunt" and your done!


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow forgot I even posted this.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

Charman03 said:


> I remember seeing post about this before but can't find them in search. Does anyone have the information on hog hunts on an island in the susquehanna river near Bainbridge?


Steve Mohr is not a quality guy.He perpetuated the entire hoax when the crazy Amish guy claimed he was attacked by three different mountain lions in Lancaster county.I wouldn't give that clown a penny to shoot one of his tame livestock animals.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

That sheep shoot is pathetic.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Gotta say I actually felt pretty bad for the animals (especially sheep) after watching that video. Certainly not a hunt for me.


----------



## LIVES TO HUNT (Oct 9, 2012)

The whole operation is pathetic. I, along with four other guys booked a hunt with him several years ago after looking at his advertisement of Russian Boars. We were excited to have a chance to take one in Pa. We were told we were going to be the only ones hunting that day. 

When we arrived, there were five other vehicles already there with a total of fourteen hunters, including us. I found that quiet odd and when I questioned him about being the only ones hunting, he copped an attitude. I had just talked to one of the other hunters about what was going on since he had been there before. He informed me that the hogs were indeed farm raised animals and had been purchased the day before and transported to the island.

At that point, I decided that this isn't something I was interested in and informed Steve that I was not going to do the hunt. Since he had mislead me, I wanted a full refund on my money. He got really mad and said we would discuss after the hunt was over.

I took my video camera and decided that I would film this debacle. One of my friends had paid to shoot a ram. As soon as the boat landed, one of the guides asked who was shooting the ram. After my friend told him it was he, the guide told him to come with him. They walked about 30 yards into a clearing and there stood the ram. My friend shot it and his hunt was over.

This was basically the same for the hogs. They have two places that they drop the hogs off and they don't wander very far from those areas. Everyone in the party got their hog except me and they were all with 50 yards of each other. It was the biggest joke ever.

After getting back to the shore, I again asked him for my refund. He flat out refused to give it to me and starting threatening me to get off his island. Things really started to heat up and he told me he was going to throw me in the river and also showed me that he had the Judge (pistol) that he would not hesitate to use. He also refused to help my friends load the hogs and ram into my truck. We finally was able to get them loaded and got the hell out of there. 

I reported him to a lot of people but never got anywhere. I think at that time he had a lot of folks bribed.

I would highly recommend that you do not give him your hard earned money for nothing but a two minute walk. I know for sure none of us will ever go back there...


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Scary part of this thread are the guys calling this an exciting "hunt". What have we become?!?


----------



## DeathStroke (Feb 17, 2016)

LIVES TO HUNT said:


> The whole operation is pathetic. I, along with four other guys booked a hunt with him several years ago after looking at his advertisement of Russian Boars. We were excited to have a chance to take one in Pa. We were told we were going to be the only ones hunting that day.
> 
> When we arrived, there were five other vehicles already there with a total of fourteen hunters, including us. I found that quiet odd and when I questioned him about being the only ones hunting, he copped an attitude. I had just talked to one of the other hunters about what was going on since he had been there before. He informed me that the hogs were indeed farm raised animals and had been purchased the day before and transported to the island.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the insight. After reading what you have to say and watching the video I'll pass. They aren't even exotics. The video shows farm raised Rams. 

And he should really watch who he shows a gun too. Eventually he might run into someone willing to test him. 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeathStroke (Feb 17, 2016)

Anyone have recommendations of a quality place. I've been to The Wilderness before and that seemed a little small. 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm not sure if there's such a thing as a quality preserve hunt.If you do a little research there's plenty of places down south where you can get away for a little while during the winter and not pay a fortune to kill a pig.


----------



## DeathStroke (Feb 17, 2016)

dougell said:


> I'm not sure if there's such a thing as a quality preserve hunt.If you do a little research there's plenty of places down south where you can get away for a little while during the winter and not pay a fortune to kill a pig.


Yeah I can go down to Fort Stewart in GA. Might be my best bet. Was hoping to make a trip down to Texas to hunt one of the large ranches. 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't normally like to bash or hate on stuff just cause it wasn't for me, but In this case I will tell you how it went for me, and you can take it for what it is. I ran into this place at the sports show one year, and it looked and sounded great. 8 other people agreed and I commenced lining up a "hunt" for the 9 of us. I spent several hours on the phone with Steve trying to be sure to get answers to everybody's questions and to be sure of what we were getting. Steve during that time took every opportunity I gave him to lie to me. The "hunt" took place on a Saturday morning, we met him and his "guides" at the boat ramp at 7 am, got taken to the island and got started around 8. We were DONE by 10:30 am. When I say done I mean done all 9 pigs dead and gutted inside of 2 1/2 hours. During that time I found out the pigs had been put out only a day and a half earlier, and the as said in earlier post it's not a spot and stalk or ambush type thing, you literally line up like a pheasant hunt and walk the island off until all the pigs are dead. 
Now all that said, if your looking to get some confidence ,or kill your first animal, or you have a kid to take, then yeah it ain't too bad. Or if your gonna buy a whole freezer hog anyway, then yeah it ain't so bad. I looked at it afterwards and wrote it off as having some fun with my buddies, and it cost about $100 bucks more then just buying one already done. I think I had $450 in all with the "hunt", and butchering. The pigs are all around 300 to 350 lbs. 
I wouldn't go back. If you do go, don't get your expectations too high, cause you will surely be let down. 
I will say though it is hard to put a price on all the looks you get driving down main street with a trailer loaded down with 9 pigs stacked like cord wood, leaving a blood trail like some bizarre penn dot line painting truck.


----------



## DeathStroke (Feb 17, 2016)

Buckedup said:


> I don't normally like to bash or hate on stuff just cause it wasn't for me, but In this case I will tell you how it went for me, and you can take it for what it is. I ran into this place at the sports show one year, and it looked and sounded great. 8 other people agreed and I commenced lining up a "hunt" for the 9 of us. I spent several hours on the phone with Steve trying to be sure to get answers to everybody's questions and to be sure of what we were getting. Steve during that time took every opportunity I gave him to lie to me. The "hunt" took place on a Saturday morning, we met him and his "guides" at the boat ramp at 7 am, got taken to the island and got started around 8. We were DONE by 10:30 am. When I say done I mean done all 9 pigs dead and gutted inside of 2 1/2 hours. During that time I found out the pigs had been put out only a day and a half earlier, and the as said in earlier post it's not a spot and stalk or ambush type thing, you literally line up like a pheasant hunt and walk the island off until all the pigs are dead.
> Now all that said, if your looking to get some confidence ,or kill your first animal, or you have a kid to take, then yeah it ain't too bad. Or if your gonna buy a whole freezer hog anyway, then yeah it ain't so bad. I looked at it afterwards and wrote it off as having some fun with my buddies, and it cost about $100 bucks more then just buying one already done. I think I had $450 in all with the "hunt", and butchering. The pigs are all around 300 to 350 lbs.
> I wouldn't go back. If you do go, don't get your expectations too high, cause you will surely be let down.
> I will say though it is hard to put a price on all the looks you get driving down main street with a trailer loaded down with 9 pigs stacked like cord wood, leaving a blood trail like some bizarre penn dot line painting truck.


The more I research this the more I get a sick feeling in my stomach. I'll just steer clear of it all together. I would like to take an animal with my bow but I don't want this as my first. I'll just whistle pig and turkey hunt before deer season. 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

I couldn't imagine taking a kid here for a hunt. this place is disgusting


----------

